

Ask HN: We Have Been Asked for a Price to License Our Online Game. How Much? - garrettdreyfus

A popular online game portal wants to license our html5 game. They are a large company, one of the largest in the industry. What is an approximate value for a license like this? Any additional advice?
======
hashtag
Congrats. I have no advice to offer as I am not knowledgeable enough in this
area but I would love it if you could do a follow up after. Would be
informative.

------
kayhi
Ask them for the range that they had in mind

